#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  آموزش نسخه جديد Corel  به زبان فارسی + دانلـــود

## farzad_yousefi

یکی از برترین نرم افزارهای گرافیکی برای طراحی و ساخت کارت ویزیت، لوگو، فاکتور، سربرگ و خیلی کارهای طراحی دیگر به حساب مي آيد

در  این کتاب پی دی اف که دانلود رایگان آن از طرف دريـــچه براي علاقه مندان  به حوزه طراحی و گرافیک مهيا شده؛ شما با نحوه کار و استفاده نرم افزار کرل  آشنا خواهید شد.

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*DPS12*,*h413*,*imMohsen*,*mashkanis*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

